# Philips Tivo Model number PTV100 on ebay UK



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Take a look at this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5860001147

Is that a US model put into a UK Thompson case ?


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Yes, it's a US model in a UK case.

The back panel is also a give away, UK TiVi have SCART sockets.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There's another one here. Don't forget that these are next to totally useless in the UK of course


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Perhaps Tivo/Thomson/Philips made some prototype models for the UK?

Automan.


----------

